# Alum Creek Yellow Crappie 10/17



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Went out tonight to check the new carb on my boat before duck season starts and found a few of these yellow bellies. 

Kept 18 of 35+, all in 45 minutes.














all 10 to 12 inches in 6 fow.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Thats a haul! Congrats 
Haven't seen many perch reports from alum 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice Perch


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Way to make it happen. Nice! 😉


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Congrats ,Nohaha. Better continue to check and be sure that carb won't fail you.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yellow crappie?...just being silly I suspect...good eating right there!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Dang! Where’s the wow button! Nice work


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

basser53 said:


> Congrats ,Nohaha. Better continue to check and be sure that carb won't fail you.


Ha ha, I already tried convincing the wife I need to check it again.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

Did you happen to get the water temp while you were out? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was out yesterday, I was showing 61.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## 1mac0 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Went fishing for some of those yellow crappie Tuesday. Caught several... 7”. I switched to saugeye to salvage the day. Mostly shorts to barley legal except 3 late in the day. All still swimming.

Last couple of weeks I’ve been looking for new spots. Funny, I’ve fished there out of a boat ever since the lake was impounded. I had to retire to _really _start examining the lake in detail. Lots of good points to putz around on. Rocks and wind have been the _thing _for me lately.
The wind is your friend... I wish it wasn’t.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Nohaha,
Are you killing any ducks?


----------

